# Cheap Cigarettes



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi can anybody tell me where the cheapest place to buy cigarettes is? I will be travelling through Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland and Austria and back again. Is there a problem with bringing cigarettes into France?

Regards Tim


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Tim,
view http://www.day-tripper.net/tobaccoxexit5luxembourg.html the second question YES!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Tim,

We always use a place called tobacco alley in Adinkerke Belguim just 
inside the border with France off the A16.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cheaper in Luxembourg.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cigarettes*

Hi

Whilst travelling through Luxembourg you will find that the two service areas you pass sell cigs. Both were selling 200 Bensons for 42 euro.

Off the motorway, take any sign for Luxembourg city, there are petrol stations a plenty. You can check there exact locations using www.multimap.com

I bought some smokes there at 38 euro for 200.

Would you be kind enough to make a note of diesel prices on your rote please?

See my "journey to Italy" from March for details of where I filled up.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tim,

If you are using the A4 motorway the first service area you come to in Luxembourg is the Aire de Capellen cheap **** and fuel there 24/7 unlike some of the other outlets that have restricted opening hours.

It's on our usual route to Italy, for a very good overnight stop go on about 30 miles and stop at the Stellplatz in Trier.

Don


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

There is no such thing as cheap cigarettes, you always pay the price in the end.

I smoked for 40 years and I'm now paying the the price.


----------



## bobbylynne (Nov 11, 2010)

hi do they sell to the uk market.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Cigarettes*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Whilst travelling through Luxembourg you will find that the two service areas you pass sell cigs. Both were selling 200 Bensons for 42 euro.
> 
> ...


Strewth Russell.
I gave up when they were 4/11 and were tipped to go up to five bob. Glad I did when I see the price today and many of our friends are DEAD....!!!!

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The cheapest cigarettes are the ones you don't buy!

If you have difficulty in giving up, take a holiday in New Zealand and commit a serious crime.

From 1st July this year smoking will be banned in all NZ Corrections Facilities, ie prisons.
Not even an outside smoking area.

They are expecting riots!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

**** are cheapest in Luxembourg IF they sell the brand you want as not all UK brands are available there and certainly not in the m/way service areas. To have some chance of getting UK brands you need to go to somewhere that focuses on the UK market and one such place is "Route 66" just off the E.25 (Luxembourg City to Brussels) in Windhof.

http://www.route66.lu/Eng.html

And what Daytripper says about them.....
http://www.day-tripper.net/tobaccoshop-route66-luxem.html

Some of the big service stations only seem to stock mainly American and European brands.

Particularly difficult to find is the low tar version of L&B (Gold) and to a lesser extent the equivalent B&H (Silver).

I have been told that L&B (Gold) is no longer "exported", they were certainly unavailable anywhere I tried in Belgium or Luxembourg last year. If you find somewhere that stocks them let me know.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just incase some of the info is out of date would like to point out that the thread was started in 2008.  

Thanks for info we get tobacco for 3 different people and planned on popping into Luxembourg next week so seems our info is correct. 

Mandy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mandy

_we get tobacco for 3 different people _

Now that is against the law - they must be for personal use only.

Tut tut!

I have alerted HM Revenue and Customs - problem is that they asked for your MH registration mark so can you please post it on here?

Ever yours, the dutiful citizen, pippin.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Mandy
> 
> _we get tobacco for 3 different people _
> 
> ...


It could be worse than that, every motorhome returning to the UK in the next two weeks or so could get pulled over for a search - that is the sort of "intelligence" HMRC work on now.

Then again they may just concentrate on motorhomes registered to addresses in Northamptonshire.


----------

